# Stambaugh 11 string redefines "monster bass"



## ixlramp (Jan 26, 2013)

11 strings tuned C#0-F#0-B0-E1-A1-D2-G2-C3-F3-Bb3-Eb4
37-32.5" scale
Circle K Strings apparently.

I love it 

More photos here NBD Stambaugh 11 string! [Warning: this thread contains ERB content and bass pr0n] - TalkBass Forums


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, those ABM saddles look really nice. I had some of the older ones and the machining wasn't quite as clean. It looks like they upped the QC by a lot. 

Congrats man, that thing is a monster. Clips?


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jan 26, 2013)

Who's bass is this? What's the scale to fan?


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Scott, it was made for James Goodall,
"37-32.5" scale with 9/10 fret parallel".


----------



## iron blast (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll take that Warwick off his hands now


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Jan 26, 2013)

One day... One day I'll have an ERB, and the world will hear my roar.


----------



## skeels (Jan 26, 2013)

Many trees died to bring us this bass....


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 27, 2013)

^ They died for a worthy cause.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 27, 2013)

Ironing board with frets :Lol:


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2013)

I lolled at the top of the case.

That thing is definitely cool, but I feel like they could have gone for a couple more inches on the fan. 4.5" over 11 strings with bass spacing isn't too extreme.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 27, 2013)

Sick! Loving the cello-like cut on the upper bout.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2013)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Sick! Loving the cello-like cut on the upper bout.



Oh, sweet, I didn't even see that! That's super cool, design-wise.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 27, 2013)

I want to see YouTube video of dude playing Korn songs on this thing


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 27, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, sweet, I didn't even see that! That's super cool, design-wise.



Looks super uncomfortable, though, considering where that top curve usually sits on your body


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jan 28, 2013)

you know, with a few less strings i think that body would actually be pretty sweet looking


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for pointing me here, ixlramp!
Hello everybody, my name is James Goodall, and I am the stupid kid who bought an 11 string bass instead of a car. Thank you for the kind words about it, and I should be able to record a demo of it later on this afternoon! 
[Edit] No koRn! lol [/Edit]


Danukenator said:


> Congrats man, that thing is a monster. Clips?



Thanks  it's an insane beast for sure! I'm still finding my way around on it, but it's getting better.


iron blast said:


> I'll take that Warwick off his hands now



Unfortunately the Warwick stays here. Some bands are surprisingly not very open to ERBs. Go figure, huh? Might as well play it safe and have a backup. 


SirMyghin said:


> Ironing board with frets :Lol:



Only on Sunday  Every other day it's either my surfboard/longboard (I have detachable wheels! ) or sitting on it's horizontal stand as me and my roommate's coffee table!


Hollowway said:


> I lolled at the top of the case.
> 
> That thing is definitely cool, but I feel like they could have gone for a couple more inches on the fan. 4.5" over 11 strings with bass spacing isn't too extreme.



The case was a shock to me when I opened up the box, and for a bit I was worried that it would break off and fuck up the headstock, but it's bolted on tight! Only thing I'd ever have to worry about is airplanes, but that's not looking like it will happen for a long time! 
As per the fan, I'd never played a multi-scale before, so I didn't want to do something too crazy. Chris was even hesitant to do this much of a fan, though I talked him into it. All in all, 4.5" works for me. it's comfortable, and I feel anything more would get a little crazy. I did wrestle with a 37-31" scale for a while though 


TemjinStrife said:


> Looks super uncomfortable, though, considering where that top curve usually sits on your body



That problem was addressed by a few on TalkBass before the bass was actually built, but Chris took care of it yet again. I'll see if I can get a pic up later this week, but the back of the bout corner is rounded over so that it actually flows with the body. It still pokes me in the ribs every once in a while, but not like it would if it were straight cut like the front!


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

Stambaugh Designs 11 String Extended Range Bass - James Goodall - YouTube

As requested, here is a demo!


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey James. That bass sure is purdy.
I do have issues with some elements of the design in terms of balancing the bass while seated. but that's just me 
I love the overall look, and I dread to think what you paid for that beast!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! Looks and sounds super nice. What gauge is the high string on that? I'm guessing 008 or so? Is the F string plain, 20ish? I am still thinking scale ideas for an 8 string F#-F...But every time I hear those even higher strings I want more...super long guitars sound so tasty clean!
EDIT: Sorry - just seen gauges in the youtube comments. Why are the tops tuned down?

Nice playing too!


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 11, 2013)

I like your haircut


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 11, 2013)

lettsbasses said:


> Hey James. That bass sure is purdy.
> I do have issues with some elements of the design in terms of balancing the bass while seated. but that's just me
> I love the overall look, and I dread to think what you paid for that beast!



One of the things about these monsters is they won't often balance very well. I've even read that there is lead embedded in the body of Jean's Ken Lawrence "Joust" to help it balance better. It certainly doesn't help that the neck it three inches longer, and the lower horn got pushed back almost 2.5 inches to make way for the extra 4 frets. It's not too hard to counterbalance though, I just press down a little on the body and support just a tiny bit with my left arm. So sitting's not that bad, it's standing that kills lol!
And to your surprise (and mine when Igot the initial quote), the bass was _relatively_ cheap. I just don't like being a price-dropper, but I'd be happy to tell you over PM.


EtherealEntity said:


> Congrats! Looks and sounds super nice. What gauge is the high string on that? I'm guessing 008 or so? Is the F string plain, 20ish? I am still thinking scale ideas for an 8 string F#-F...But every time I hear those even higher strings I want more...super long guitars sound so tasty clean!
> EDIT: Sorry - just seen gauges in the youtube comments. Why are the tops tuned down?
> 
> Nice playing too!



The string right now is a .009, it was originally a.010, but that one broke due to continued shifts between Eb and D.Iprefer thefeel of the .010 though. And yes, those long scale thin strings just sound...mmmmph 
I decided to drop the Bb3 and Eb4 to A3 and D4 so that the top six strings could be handled individually as a "guitar" through either the main output ort he six-string passive output. Honestly, I don't much hit the highest two strings unless I'm playing the thing like a classical guitar, so instead of breaking strings from the constant shift I just decided to keep it there 


jephjacques said:


> I like your haircut



mullet-pride!


----------

